# '95 B14 Rront & Rear Disc Brake Upgrade. Need help..



## moonroof (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey fellow nissan guys! Whats up? I need some help. I got a 1995 - B14. I'm replacing my front disc brakes soon and was thinking of upgrading it for future mods (I got a set of struts and springs ready to be installed). I was wondering would the Cefiro, Bluebird or Altima Front & Rear axles and disc brakes would fit my Sentra? Any suggestions.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

The most common front swap is to the 2000nx ABS front disks.
You need loaded calipers and new rotors, cut or remove brake dust shields and wheels big enough to clear ( 15 inch work fine)
these are labeled and called AD22VF, search the forum for this.
The rears you can put on 200SX SE-R rear disks and calipers. This is much more involved and you need conversion plates or kit by fast brakes OR the complete rear beam.
Also the brake lines and 2 E-brake cables.
After that search the web sites for bigger and more expensive solutions.


----------



## moonroof (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Im in the Philippines. There's not much 2000nx or 200sx SE-R to be found. Higher Sentra models were not marketed here. Except the models I mentioned. I went to some Japan surplus shop (theres lots of those here if your lucky enough to find what you need). I found that the front Altima rotors, disc brakes, and caliper set would fit the small sentra. Just not sure if I'll need the master cylinder. Ill show size difference and photos once I install it. Also having some trouble with the rear wheel disc brake conversion. If you guys have done it before please give me advice. Thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you might want to get the bigger master cylinder since you'll have bigger pistons to push in the calipers. i got myself the SE-R rear beam and just bought the needed hardware. what kind of B14 do y'all have there that has all 4 disc brakes? you might be able to base your search off of that.


----------



## MadRacerX (Jan 14, 2009)

hey, let me save you tons of time and $$$.. my brakes were weak compared to the dual caliper ones i had on my audi. However, instead of wasting tons of $ and time, i tried some hawk brake pads in the front, and my brakes improved greatly!.. Almost to the level of my audi. Sentras are light (2300 lbs), so they really don't need awesome brakes, unless your actually going to race it. I can drive just about as aggressively as i want on the street, and not have to worry about bad stopping distances or having enough brakes to stop. However, before this cheap, $60 mod, I wuz shatting bricks or having to make sure i had TONS of space before accelerating fast. So, just try them first, and maybe get them for the rear drums(as 80 percent of braking for a front wheel drive car is on the fronts), and put them on progressively(front first, then rears), to see if the rears make a difference(though i will get hawk pads for the rears when mine get low regardless.), Good luck.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well yes i agree, pads make a huge difference. 
I put really cheap pads on my car when the loaded caliper pads wore out and replacing them with aftermarket pads made a lot of difference to the bite particularly when cold.
Some of the cheaper Lifetime Warranty pads are extremely hard.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Out of interest what yr Altimas? and these are for 4 x 100 hub / rotors ?


----------



## moonroof (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. I'll get hold of the Altima's Master Cylinder. I have '95 gen1 b14 . like normal sentras we have here, tiny disc brakes at front and drum brakes. I think I'll just leave the drum brakes at the back for the mean time. I asked around. There's much work to be done if I want a drum brake to rear disc brake conversion. It might take a couple of days. This is my daily driver. Here's a pic of the car http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/2413/2461/31031230008_large.jpg .Thanks


----------



## moonroof (Jan 9, 2009)

MadRacerX said:


> hey, let me save you tons of time and $$$.. my brakes were weak compared to the dual caliper ones i had on my audi. However, instead of wasting tons of $ and time, i tried some hawk brake pads in the front, and my brakes improved greatly!.. Almost to the level of my audi. Sentras are light (2300 lbs), so they really don't need awesome brakes, unless your actually going to race it. I can drive just about as aggressively as i want on the street, and not have to worry about bad stopping distances or having enough brakes to stop. However, before this cheap, $60 mod, I wuz shatting bricks or having to make sure i had TONS of space before accelerating fast. So, just try them first, and maybe get them for the rear drums(as 80 percent of braking for a front wheel drive car is on the fronts), and put them on progressively(front first, then rears), to see if the rears make a difference(though i will get hawk pads for the rears when mine get low regardless.), Good luck.


Thanks for the advice. But I did some math if Ill buy a brand new pads and disc brakes.

2 Front Discs = $ 35.00
4 Pads = $ 53.00
Total = $ 88.00

Used Altima set of front Rotor, Caliper, Pads and Discs = $77.00 and still in good condition of course. I got a GA16de engine and planning to go SR20 hopefully this year.


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

in trinidad we have the 200zx front caliper and rotors can work on the b14 front..but you need to use the b15 hub.Or you can use the skyline brake and caliper..it fits bolt for bolt but the rim will need to be a racing rim because the caliper comes out more positive...remember the bleeder has to point upward..not downwards..

for the rear the p11 rear member can work.


this for trinidad


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

when you say the B15 hub, do you mean just the hub or the hub and spindle assembly that caliper bolts to ?


----------



## partfinder4204 (Dec 9, 2006)

just the b15 hub alone with the stud and just place the rotor and the caliper on it......and there you have it big rotors and double pistons 


no drilling,no modified bracket.The rim will not be able to be smaller than 17 inch rims.


----------

